# Dunhill Peravias Cigar Review - Blissfully good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

An absolute treat, a cigar that requires a quite night under the stars... A.nice Scotch, or sambuca over crushed ice.
Cigar will take the better p...

Read the full review here: Dunhill Peravias Cigar Review - Blissfully good


----------

